# What do you think of this?



## Trogdor (11 Apr 2005)

I just found out about a Swedish Armoured vehicle called the CV90.   And was thinking it would be awesome if the CF outfitted 1 or 2 CMBGs with these.   I know we're buying the stryker MGS and want to have a LAV based force.   But realistically does it make sense to have only LAVs? They have their perks but they also have their drawbacks.   My opinion is we should still maintain a part of the army that has heavier armour and tracks.   Tracked vehicles can go places wheeled ones cannot.   They can also take more punishment and carry more ammo and larger weapons systems.   And I suppose we do still have Leopards and upgraded M113s, but eventually we will need to replace them.   The Aussies and the Swiss are replacing their Leo 1s with Abrams and Leo 2s.   But I can't see us buying either of those.   So in comes the CV90.   The Swedes have built a very versatile system.   It can be fitted with a 120 or 105 mm gun, a 120 mm double mortar, a 30mm cannon for the IFV and a whole other bunch of roles.   So you could have a battle group with uniformed vehicles and therefore needing the same spare parts for the chassis.   Plus they seem pretty deployable, which was one of the justifications for the Stryker.   The Swedish forces have had them deployed in I believe the Congo and other UN missions.   And I'm not sure what transport they used but surely Canada could do that good too.   Anyways that's all.

Here's a link to a site that has some pics of the thing.

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37331


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Apr 2005)

If you do a search you will see that the CV90 has been extensively discussed.


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2005)

Wolfe117 said:
			
		

> I just found out about a Swedish Armoured vehicle called the CV90.   And was thinking it would be awesome if the CF outfitted 1 or 2 CMBGs with these.




Buddy, that train left A LONG time ago.... 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27679.0.html


----------

